# Do i am getting attacked? read plx



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

hmm well sometimes my internet its slow but sometimes
and its like i am getting attacked.
but i got logs here

please read 
FROM down  ty 

```
11/02/2009  20:55:56 192.168.2.100 login success
11/02/2009  20:55:55 User from 192.168.2.100 timed out
11/02/2009  20:12:04 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  20:11:58 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  20:11:55 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  20:11:53 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  20:11:02 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  19:27:33 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/02/2009  19:27:33 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/02/2009  17:27:33 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/02/2009  17:27:34 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/02/2009  16:46:20 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  15:56:44 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
11/02/2009  15:27:34 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/02/2009  15:27:35 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/02/2009  13:27:35 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/02/2009  13:27:37 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/02/2009  12:46:42 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  11:27:37 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/02/2009  11:27:38 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/02/2009  09:27:38 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/02/2009  09:27:39 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/02/2009  07:27:39 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/02/2009  07:27:40 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/02/2009  05:27:40 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/02/2009  05:27:41 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/02/2009  03:27:41 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/02/2009  03:27:42 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/02/2009  03:24:12 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
11/02/2009  03:24:11 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
11/02/2009  03:24:11 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
11/02/2009  03:24:11 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.3.178
11/02/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
11/02/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
11/02/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
11/02/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
11/02/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
11/02/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
11/02/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) stop           
11/02/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
11/02/2009  02:09:53 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  01:32:03 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  01:27:42 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/02/2009  01:27:43 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/02/2009  01:25:47 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  01:22:05 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  00:47:13 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  00:47:10 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  00:39:57 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/02/2009  00:30:48 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/01/2009  23:27:43 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  23:27:44 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  21:37:36 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/01/2009  21:27:44 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  21:27:45 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  19:27:45 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  19:27:45 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  17:27:45 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  17:27:46 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  16:54:49 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/01/2009  15:27:46 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  15:27:47 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  13:27:47 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  13:27:48 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  13:15:09 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
11/01/2009  12:06:11 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
11/01/2009  11:27:48 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  11:27:49 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  09:27:49 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  09:27:50 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  07:27:50 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  07:27:51 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  05:27:51 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  05:27:53 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  03:27:53 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  03:27:54 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
11/01/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
11/01/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
11/01/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.59.35
11/01/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
11/01/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
11/01/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
11/01/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
11/01/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
11/01/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
11/01/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
11/01/2009  03:24:01 If(PPPoE1) stop           
11/01/2009  03:24:01 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
11/01/2009  01:27:54 NTP Date/Time updated.    
11/01/2009  01:27:54 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
11/01/2009  00:30:15 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 56847->> 93.113.183.35, 27029 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
11/01/2009  00:30:13 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 56847->> 93.113.33.46, 27156 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
11/01/2009  00:29:13 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 56847->> 89.38.70.25, 29014 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
11/01/2009  00:28:41 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 56847->> 86.104.231.201, 22008 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/31/2009  23:27:54 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  23:27:55 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  21:27:55 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  21:27:56 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  19:27:56 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  19:27:57 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  17:56:19 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/31/2009  17:27:57 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  17:27:58 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  15:27:58 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  15:27:59 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  14:47:11 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/31/2009  13:27:59 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  13:28:00 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  13:25:14 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/31/2009  11:28:00 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  11:28:01 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  10:59:05 **SYN Flood to Host** 87.106.1.230, 3075->> 84.57.9.150, 2300 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/31/2009  09:28:01 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  09:28:02 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  07:28:02 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  07:28:03 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  05:28:05 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  05:28:04 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  03:28:04 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  03:28:05 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/31/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/31/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/31/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/31/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.9.150
10/31/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/31/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/31/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/31/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/31/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/31/2009  03:24:01 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/31/2009  03:24:01 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
10/31/2009  03:24:00 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/31/2009  03:24:00 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/31/2009  02:11:47 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/31/2009  02:11:44 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/31/2009  01:59:46 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/31/2009  01:28:05 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/31/2009  01:28:06 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  23:28:06 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  23:28:07 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  21:28:07 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  21:28:08 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  21:04:31 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/30/2009  19:28:08 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  19:28:09 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  17:28:09 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  17:28:10 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  15:49:02 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/30/2009  15:28:10 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  15:28:11 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  14:45:47 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/30/2009  13:50:13 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/30/2009  13:28:11 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  13:28:12 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  11:28:12 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  11:28:13 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  09:28:13 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  09:28:14 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  07:28:14 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  07:28:15 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  05:28:15 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  05:28:16 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  03:28:16 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  03:28:17 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/30/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/30/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/30/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/30/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.25.243
10/30/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/30/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/30/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/30/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/30/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/30/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/30/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/30/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/30/2009  01:28:17 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/30/2009  01:28:18 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  23:28:18 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  23:28:19 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  23:06:08 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 79.112.55.234, 33696 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:06:03 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 57774->> 78.97.21.192, 63022 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:05:45 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 86.123.201.145, 27011 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:05:38 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 86.104.231.201, 25004 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:05:28 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 82.77.163.22, 27098 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:05:00 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 57774->> 86.107.224.169, 64792 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:04:50 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 92.82.102.176, 12132 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:04:41 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 91.196.45.213, 29005 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:04:11 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 79.112.55.234, 33441 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:03:50 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 86.124.80.83, 28014 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:03:47 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 86.107.224.169, 65180 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:03:45 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 86.104.231.201, 27012 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  21:28:19 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  21:28:21 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  21:05:37 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/29/2009  19:59:13 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/29/2009  19:28:21 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  19:28:22 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  17:28:22 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  17:28:23 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  15:28:23 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  15:28:24 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  15:13:53 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/29/2009  15:13:47 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/29/2009  15:12:59 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/29/2009  15:05:36 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/29/2009  13:47:15 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/29/2009  13:30:58 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/29/2009  13:28:24 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  13:28:25 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  13:27:57 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/29/2009  13:04:26 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/29/2009  12:59:13 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/29/2009  11:28:25 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  11:28:26 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  09:28:26 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  09:28:27 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  07:28:27 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  07:28:28 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  05:28:28 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  05:28:29 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  03:28:29 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  03:28:30 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/29/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/29/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/29/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/29/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.49.6
10/29/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/29/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/29/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/29/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/29/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/29/2009  03:24:03 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/29/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/29/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/29/2009  01:38:51 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 64956->> 213.157.168.79, 28013 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  01:38:23 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 64956->> 91.211.102.198, 63119 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  01:38:06 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 64956->> 78.97.21.192, 62648 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  01:37:46 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 64956->> 86.107.224.169, 64649 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  01:28:30 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/29/2009  01:28:31 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  23:28:31 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  23:28:32 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  22:48:12 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 60114->> 86.123.201.145, 27059 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/28/2009  22:48:07 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 60114->> 86.107.224.169, 64776 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/28/2009  22:33:33 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/28/2009  21:28:32 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  21:28:33 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  20:22:20 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/28/2009  19:45:55 **Smurf** 222.131.14.0, 18961->> 84.57.5.2, 27308 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  19:28:33 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  19:28:34 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  17:54:55 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/28/2009  17:28:34 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  17:28:35 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  15:28:35 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  15:28:36 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  15:11:52 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/28/2009  13:28:36 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  13:28:37 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  12:49:16 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/28/2009  11:28:38 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  11:28:37 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  10:20:57 **Smurf** 217.19.98.255, 42795->> 84.57.5.2, 27373 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  09:28:47 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  09:28:47 Get system time from NTP server:83.170.1.225.
10/28/2009  09:28:47 Can't find NTP time.     
10/28/2009  09:28:38 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  07:28:39 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  07:28:39 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  06:06:43 **Smurf** 222.58.50.0, 6881->> 84.57.5.2, 27322 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  06:06:33 **Smurf** 222.58.50.0, 6881->> 84.57.5.2, 27322 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  06:02:44 **Smurf** 222.58.50.0, 6881->> 84.57.5.2, 27322 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  06:02:34 **Smurf** 222.58.50.0, 6881->> 84.57.5.2, 27322 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  06:02:24 **Smurf** 222.58.50.0, 6881->> 84.57.5.2, 27322 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  06:01:43 **Smurf** 222.58.50.0, 6881->> 84.57.5.2, 27322 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  06:01:33 **Smurf** 222.58.50.0, 6881->> 84.57.5.2, 27322 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  06:01:23 **Smurf** 222.58.50.0, 6881->> 84.57.5.2, 27322 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  06:01:13 **Smurf** 222.58.50.0, 6881->> 84.57.5.2, 27322 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  06:00:32 **Smurf** 222.58.50.0, 6881->> 84.57.5.2, 27322 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/28/2009  05:28:40 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  05:28:39 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  03:28:40 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  03:28:39 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/28/2009  03:24:27 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/28/2009  03:24:26 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/28/2009  03:24:26 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/28/2009  03:24:26 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.5.2
10/28/2009  03:24:26 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/28/2009  03:24:26 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/28/2009  03:24:25 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/28/2009  03:24:25 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/28/2009  03:24:25 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/28/2009  03:24:20 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/28/2009  03:24:20 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
10/28/2009  03:24:20 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
10/28/2009  03:24:20 If(PPPoE1) CHAP Username and Password: failed
10/28/2009  03:24:20 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/28/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/28/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/28/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/28/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/28/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/28/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
10/28/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
10/28/2009  03:24:17 If(PPPoE1) CHAP Username and Password: failed
10/28/2009  03:24:17 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/28/2009  03:24:16 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/28/2009  03:24:16 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/28/2009  03:24:15 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/28/2009  03:24:15 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/28/2009  03:24:15 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/28/2009  03:24:15 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
10/28/2009  03:24:15 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
10/28/2009  03:24:14 If(PPPoE1) CHAP Username and Password: failed
10/28/2009  03:24:14 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/28/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/28/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/28/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/28/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/28/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/28/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/28/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
10/28/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/28/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/28/2009  01:28:40 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/28/2009  01:28:41 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  23:28:41 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  23:28:42 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  21:43:25 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/27/2009  21:28:42 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  21:28:43 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  20:52:53 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/27/2009  20:39:29 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/27/2009  19:28:43 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  19:28:44 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  17:28:44 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  17:28:45 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  15:41:19 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 53544->> 86.107.224.169, 64643 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/27/2009  15:37:13 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/27/2009  15:30:39 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 53224->> 86.107.224.169, 64919 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/27/2009  15:28:45 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  15:28:47 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  15:18:10 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/27/2009  15:17:15 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/27/2009  15:00:38 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/27/2009  15:00:38 sending OFFER to 192.168.2.102
10/27/2009  15:00:14 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/27/2009  14:08:17 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/27/2009  13:28:47 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  13:28:48 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  11:28:48 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  11:28:49 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  09:28:49 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  09:28:50 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  07:28:50 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  07:28:51 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  05:28:51 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  05:28:52 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  03:28:52 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  03:28:53 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/27/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/27/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/27/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.18.190
10/27/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/27/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/27/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/27/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/27/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/27/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/27/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/27/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/27/2009  02:54:50 192.168.2.100 login success
10/27/2009  02:54:49 User from 192.168.2.100 timed out
10/27/2009  01:28:53 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/27/2009  01:28:54 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/27/2009  00:50:59 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/27/2009  00:47:35 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/27/2009  00:36:20 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/27/2009  00:33:45 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/27/2009  00:31:03 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/27/2009  00:30:59 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/27/2009  00:30:56 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/27/2009  00:29:39 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/27/2009  00:27:41 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/27/2009  00:22:15 192.168.2.100 login success
10/27/2009  00:22:10 User from 192.168.2.100 timed out
10/26/2009  23:58:17 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 54236->> 91.89.162.54, 28900 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/26/2009  23:58:16 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 54236->> 89.115.6.70, 20078 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/26/2009  23:58:11 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 54236->> 86.107.224.169, 64682 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/26/2009  23:48:42 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/26/2009  23:48:28 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/26/2009  23:28:54 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  23:28:55 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  21:31:41 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  21:28:55 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  21:28:56 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  21:00:08 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  20:56:35 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  20:56:14 **TCP FIN Scan** 194.116.241.56, 80->> 192.168.2.103, 51113 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/26/2009  20:53:23 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  20:53:19 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  20:53:03 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  20:51:36 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/26/2009  20:48:58 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/26/2009  20:13:56 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/26/2009  19:28:56 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  19:28:57 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  19:28:00 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  19:14:32 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/26/2009  19:14:31 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/26/2009  19:14:31 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/26/2009  19:14:31 If(PPPoE1) get IP:88.67.9.211
10/26/2009  19:14:31 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/26/2009  19:14:31 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/26/2009  19:14:30 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/26/2009  19:14:30 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/26/2009  19:14:30 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/26/2009  19:14:25 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/26/2009  19:14:25 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/26/2009  19:14:25 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/26/2009  19:14:22 192.168.2.100 login success
10/26/2009  19:14:18 User from 192.168.2.100 timed out
10/26/2009  17:28:57 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  17:28:58 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  16:47:40 **SYN Flood to Host** 192.168.2.103, 50042->> 83.167.236.48, 80 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/26/2009  16:45:52 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  16:42:52 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  16:32:57 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  16:30:43 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  16:30:19 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  16:18:58 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  16:09:27 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  16:08:59 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  16:08:53 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  16:08:41 sending ACK to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  16:08:41 sending OFFER to 192.168.2.103
10/26/2009  15:28:58 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  15:28:59 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  15:24:03 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/26/2009  13:28:59 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  13:29:00 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  11:29:00 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  11:29:01 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  09:29:01 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  09:29:02 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  07:29:02 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  07:29:03 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  05:29:03 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  05:29:05 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  03:29:05 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  03:29:06 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  03:24:21 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/26/2009  03:24:20 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/26/2009  03:24:20 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/26/2009  03:24:20 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.51.208
10/26/2009  03:24:19 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/26/2009  03:24:19 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/26/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/26/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/26/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/26/2009  03:24:18 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
10/26/2009  03:24:17 If(PPPoE1) receive PADT   
10/26/2009  03:24:16 If(PPPoE1) CHAP Username and Password: failed
10/26/2009  03:24:16 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/26/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/26/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/26/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/26/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/26/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/26/2009  03:24:05 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/26/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/26/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/26/2009  01:29:06 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/26/2009  01:29:07 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/26/2009  01:13:49 **Smurf** 221.216.161.0, 21651->> 84.57.28.16, 27146 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/26/2009  00:33:36 **Smurf** 221.216.161.0, 21651->> 84.57.28.16, 27146 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/25/2009  23:29:07 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  23:29:08 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  21:29:08 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  21:29:09 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  19:49:35 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/25/2009  19:29:09 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  19:29:10 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  17:29:10 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  17:29:11 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  16:34:56 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/25/2009  16:12:04 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/25/2009  16:12:00 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/25/2009  15:29:11 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  15:29:12 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  13:56:56 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/25/2009  13:29:12 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  13:29:13 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  12:22:40 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/25/2009  11:44:58 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/25/2009  11:29:13 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  11:29:14 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  09:29:14 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  09:29:15 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  07:29:15 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  07:29:16 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  05:29:16 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  05:29:17 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  03:29:17 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  03:29:18 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  03:24:11 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/25/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/25/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/25/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.28.16
10/25/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/25/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/25/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/25/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/25/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/25/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/25/2009  03:24:02 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
10/25/2009  03:24:01 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/25/2009  03:24:01 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/25/2009  01:29:18 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  02:29:19 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/25/2009  00:29:19 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/25/2009  00:29:20 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  22:29:20 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  22:29:21 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  20:29:21 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  20:29:23 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  19:03:56 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/24/2009  18:29:23 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  18:29:24 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  16:29:24 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  16:29:24 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  16:08:26 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/24/2009  14:29:24 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  14:29:25 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  13:03:33 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/24/2009  12:50:11 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/24/2009  12:42:27 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/24/2009  12:29:25 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  12:29:26 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  11:44:28 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/24/2009  10:29:26 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  10:29:28 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  08:29:28 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  08:29:29 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  06:29:29 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  06:29:30 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  04:29:30 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  04:29:30 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/24/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/24/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/24/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.6.42
10/24/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/24/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/24/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/24/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/24/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/24/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/24/2009  03:24:03 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/24/2009  03:24:03 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/24/2009  02:29:31 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  02:29:31 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/24/2009  00:29:31 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/24/2009  00:29:32 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  22:29:32 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  22:29:33 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  20:37:36 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/23/2009  20:37:29 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/23/2009  20:29:33 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  20:29:34 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  18:29:34 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  18:29:35 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  17:00:41 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 52313->> 86.107.224.169, 64917 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/23/2009  16:58:18 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 52313->> 86.107.224.169, 64912 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/23/2009  16:29:35 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  16:29:36 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  16:15:12 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 52313->> 86.107.224.169, 64926 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/23/2009  16:10:53 **TCP Null Scan** 69.20.0.1, 54529->> 84.57.16.155, 0 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/23/2009  15:50:29 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/23/2009  14:53:44 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/23/2009  14:29:36 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  14:29:37 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  13:12:10 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/23/2009  12:46:50 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/23/2009  12:29:37 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  12:29:38 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  10:29:38 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  10:29:39 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  08:29:39 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  08:29:41 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  06:29:41 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  06:29:42 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  04:29:42 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  04:29:43 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/23/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/23/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/23/2009  03:24:07 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.16.155
10/23/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/23/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/23/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/23/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/23/2009  03:24:06 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/23/2009  03:24:01 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/23/2009  03:24:01 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/23/2009  03:24:01 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/23/2009  02:29:43 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  02:29:44 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/23/2009  00:29:44 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/23/2009  00:29:45 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  23:17:15 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/22/2009  23:03:08 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/22/2009  22:29:45 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  22:29:46 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  22:29:25 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/22/2009  22:25:29 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/22/2009  22:17:06 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/22/2009  20:58:59 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/22/2009  20:29:46 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  20:29:47 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  18:48:35 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/22/2009  18:48:34 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/22/2009  18:48:34 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/22/2009  18:48:34 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.48.210
10/22/2009  18:48:34 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/22/2009  18:48:34 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/22/2009  18:48:34 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/22/2009  18:48:34 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/22/2009  18:48:34 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/22/2009  18:48:29 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/22/2009  18:48:29 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
10/22/2009  18:48:29 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/22/2009  18:48:29 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/22/2009  18:48:25 192.168.2.100 login success
10/22/2009  18:48:24 User from 192.168.2.100 timed out
10/22/2009  18:29:47 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  18:29:48 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  16:37:42 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/22/2009  16:29:48 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  16:29:49 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  14:51:58 **Smurf** 222.71.106.255, 55237->> 84.57.19.14, 27233 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/22/2009  14:29:49 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  14:29:50 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  12:55:50 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/22/2009  12:29:50 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  12:29:51 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  12:23:11 **Smurf** 221.218.87.0, 33761->> 84.57.19.14, 27233 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/22/2009  10:29:51 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  10:29:52 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  08:29:52 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  08:29:52 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  06:29:53 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  06:29:54 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  04:29:54 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  04:29:54 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  03:24:31 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/22/2009  03:24:30 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/22/2009  03:24:30 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/22/2009  03:24:30 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.19.14
10/22/2009  03:24:27 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/22/2009  03:24:27 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/22/2009  03:24:27 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/22/2009  03:24:27 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/22/2009  03:24:27 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/22/2009  03:24:27 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
10/22/2009  03:24:27 If(PPPoE1) receive PADT   
10/22/2009  03:24:26 If(PPPoE1) CHAP Username and Password: failed
10/22/2009  03:24:26 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/22/2009  03:24:25 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/22/2009  03:24:25 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/22/2009  03:24:24 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/22/2009  03:24:24 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/22/2009  03:24:24 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/22/2009  03:24:19 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/22/2009  03:24:19 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
10/22/2009  03:24:19 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
10/22/2009  03:24:19 If(PPPoE1) CHAP Username and Password: failed
10/22/2009  03:24:19 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/22/2009  03:24:17 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/22/2009  03:24:17 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/22/2009  03:24:17 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/22/2009  03:24:17 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/22/2009  03:24:17 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/22/2009  03:24:17 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
10/22/2009  03:24:15 If(PPPoE1) CHAP Username and Password: failed
10/22/2009  03:24:15 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/22/2009  03:24:15 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/22/2009  03:24:15 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/22/2009  03:24:14 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/22/2009  03:24:14 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/22/2009  03:24:14 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/22/2009  03:24:14 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
10/22/2009  03:24:12 If(PPPoE1) CHAP Username and Password: failed
10/22/2009  03:24:12 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/22/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/22/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/22/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/22/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/22/2009  03:24:10 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/22/2009  03:24:05 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/22/2009  03:24:05 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
10/22/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/22/2009  03:24:04 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/22/2009  02:29:54 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  02:29:55 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/22/2009  00:29:55 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/22/2009  00:29:56 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  23:55:01 192.168.2.100 login success
10/21/2009  23:55:00 User from 192.168.2.100 timed out
10/21/2009  23:52:26 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/21/2009  23:25:40 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/21/2009  22:41:41 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/21/2009  22:41:36 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/21/2009  22:29:56 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  22:29:57 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  21:04:21 **TCP FIN Scan** 74.125.39.118, 80->> 192.168.2.102, 50659 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/21/2009  21:01:29 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/21/2009  20:29:57 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  20:29:58 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  20:21:51 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/21/2009  18:29:58 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  18:29:22 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  18:08:05 **UDP Flood to Host** 84.169.122.197, 8247->> 84.57.25.12, 8273 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/21/2009  18:07:16 **UDP Flood Stop**  (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/21/2009  18:07:16 **UDP flood** 78.224.147.19, 8247->> 84.57.25.12, 8345 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/21/2009  18:07:15 **UDP flood** 192.168.2.100, 8247->> 78.224.147.19, 8247 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/21/2009  18:07:15 **UDP flood** 192.168.2.100, 8247->> 82.242.8.219, 8247 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/21/2009  18:07:14 **UDP flood** 192.168.2.100, 8247->> 82.242.8.219, 8247 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/21/2009  18:07:11 **UDP flood** 192.168.2.100, 8247->> 82.242.8.219, 8247 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/21/2009  18:07:07 **UDP flood** 192.168.2.100, 8247->> 84.248.243.130, 13960 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/21/2009  18:07:00 **UDP flood** 192.168.2.100, 8247->> 86.59.69.166, 10021 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/21/2009  18:06:59 **UDP flood** 86.59.69.166, 10021->> 84.57.25.12, 8337 (from PPPoE1 Inbound)
10/21/2009  16:29:22 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  16:29:23 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  15:41:02 sending ACK to 192.168.2.100
10/21/2009  14:29:23 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  14:29:24 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  12:50:26 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/21/2009  12:29:24 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  12:29:25 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  10:29:25 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  10:29:27 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  08:29:27 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  08:29:28 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  06:29:28 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  06:29:29 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  04:29:29 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  04:29:30 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  03:24:14 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/21/2009  03:24:13 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/21/2009  03:24:13 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/21/2009  03:24:13 If(PPPoE1) get IP:84.57.25.12
10/21/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/21/2009  03:24:09 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/21/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/21/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/21/2009  03:24:08 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/21/2009  03:24:03 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/21/2009  03:24:03 If(PPPoE1) Dial On Demand 
10/21/2009  03:24:03 If(PPPoE1) stop           
10/21/2009  03:24:03 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
10/21/2009  02:29:30 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  02:29:31 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/21/2009  00:29:31 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/21/2009  00:29:31 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/20/2009  23:07:46 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/20/2009  23:05:34 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/20/2009  22:29:31 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/20/2009  22:29:27 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/20/2009  21:58:34 192.168.2.100 login success
10/20/2009  21:58:31 User from 192.168.2.100 timed out
10/20/2009  20:49:53 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/20/2009  20:29:27 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/20/2009  20:29:28 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/20/2009  20:14:58 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/20/2009  19:26:54 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/20/2009  19:25:34 sending ACK to 192.168.2.102
10/20/2009  19:22:13 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 50989->> 79.116.123.196, 35677 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/20/2009  19:21:31 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 50989->> 93.122.135.4, 43737 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/20/2009  19:20:15 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 50989->> 85.120.248.177, 27215 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/20/2009  19:20:01 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 50989->> 89.115.6.70, 20040 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/20/2009  19:19:54 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 50989->> 89.47.136.228, 27035 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/20/2009  19:19:28 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 50989->> 86.107.224.169, 64927 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/20/2009  18:29:28 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/20/2009  18:29:29 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/20/2009  16:29:30 NTP Date/Time updated.    
10/20/2009  16:29:30 Get system time from NTP server:213.239.205.46.
10/20/2009  15:16:31 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
10/20/2009  15:16:30 If(PPPoE1) get secondary DNS IP:195.50.140.114
10/20/2009  15:16:30 If(PPPoE1) get primary DNS IP:195.50.140.248
10/20/2009  15:16:30 If(PPPoE1) get IP:88.67.6.206
10/20/2009  15:16:30 If(PPPoE1) start PPP      
10/20/2009  15:16:30 If(PPPoE1) receive PADS   
10/20/2009  15:16:30 If(PPPoE1) send PADR      
10/20/2009  15:16:30 If(PPPoE1) receive PADO   
10/20/2009  15:16:30 If(PPPoE1) send PADI      
10/20/2009  15:16:25 If(PPPoE1) send PADI
```
*From here to UP ^*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Doesn't look like an attack to me. Looks more like a system that is configured to update it's time way too often, once a day or so is more than sufficient!


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

biut whats the
UDP FLOOD Thingy? :O


```
10/29/2009  23:06:08 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 79.112.55.234, 33696 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:06:03 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 57774->> 78.97.21.192, 63022 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:05:45 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 86.123.201.145, 27011 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:05:38 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 86.104.231.201, 25004 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:05:28 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 82.77.163.22, 27098 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:05:00 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 57774->> 86.107.224.169, 64792 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:04:50 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 92.82.102.176, 12132 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:04:41 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 91.196.45.213, 29005 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:04:11 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 79.112.55.234, 33441 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:03:50 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 86.124.80.83, 28014 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:03:47 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 86.107.224.169, 65180 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
10/29/2009  23:03:45 **UDP Flood to Host** 192.168.2.100, 59477->> 86.104.231.201, 27012 (from PPPoE1 Outbound)
```


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Didn't notice that in the huge log, you probably should have just posted that. :smile:

Don't know what that's doing.

What's the whole environment like, modem, router, version of Windows, etc. Where is the log coming from?


----------



## AgentDrex (Nov 13, 2009)

Read here:
http://www.carricksolutions.com/pppoe/
More importantly, who are YOU attacking? Either you have something on your system or you are actively sending out packets designed to flood other networks with mindlessnessless (I just coined that, ha!)


----------

